# iPod Nano Not Displaying Album Art



## Bookworm99 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi all, 

I have a brand new 4GB iPod Nano (3rd Generation, so it can do video as well as songs). I love it, and so far it's worked great, except for one small problem: 

I have a lot of songs that don't appear in the Gracenote database for various reasons, so I spent some time looking for album artwork for them and downloaded images to that effect. I set them as my artwork in iTunes, and everything was good (I'm syncing on my OS X partition, using Leopard and the latest version of iTunes). 

However, when I synced with my iPod, only some (less then half) of the new album images displayed! I tried resizing them, but again, that only worked for a couple of the images. This is quite annoying, especially in Cover Flow (which is otherwise awesome). 

Thanks in advance for any help you guys have.

Bookworm99


----------



## jacko065 (Dec 29, 2007)

hi Bookworm99,

in relation to your album art problem, I myself have a iPod nano 3rd gen, and I think I encountered the same problem.
What I figured out was that you must have the album art set on the FIRST song of each album for it to appear on the iPOD. Even if it appears in itunes, it will not appear in the iPod in cover flow if the album art is not set of the first song of each album.
You can go along and copy and paste the album artwork from the "selected item" display window and put it on the first song to save you the hassle of finding the images on the web again.
If this is not the solution to your problem then I am not sure what is happening.

Hope this helps.


----------

